# New indoor pistol range



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

For you guys in Southwest Ohio. My family owns a small gunshop in New Miami Ohio (New Miami Gun Shop). We just finished building an indoor pistol range (4 lanes) that will be opening this Friday October 19, 2007.

If you are interested or have any questions give us a call (513) 894-5000. Ask for Rick.


Thanks


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Rick.

Is it located at the same location as your store.
And how much to shoot, hours etc...

Rick in Fairfield.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Same location as the store.

Monday thru Saturday (for now, may open Sunday also)
10:00am - ??? 

$7.00 per 1/2 hour

Must buy ammo there.

I've been asked about the purchase of ammo. The reason we prefer the ammo be purchased there is to assure what is being fired for safety purposes. However, you may bring your own ammo and as long as it is not deemed unsafe you should be fine.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

We now have pistols to rent at the range .22 to .45

Bring your own pistol or rent one of ours. 

Targets (8 styles) 75 cents each.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Hours have now been expanded.

Open 7 days a week 10am til 7pm (or later)


----------

